# Superthrive



## Reverend Willis (May 29, 2006)

The *problem* appears to be an overdose of Superthrive. This was my first attempt at using Superthrive. I followed the instructions (or so I thought). I used less than .25 tsp in a gallon of water. All my big plants (5) and clones (18) in my garden received a dose. The Skunk Special and the Master Low (51 days) were the only ones burned. All the other plants liked it.

The sick plant in question is a Skunk Special (from Female Seeds) in its 7th week of veg. It has been a slow grower since the beginning. It has been receiving water and half-strength nutes since week 3. 

Pic 1 is from day 29 when it was healthy.
Pic 2 is at 45 days - the day after it was given the Superthrive.

*SOLUTION*: Flush the plant and be careful next time I use Superthrive.
I'm sure the plant will recover in a few days.


*How do experienced growers who use Superthrive incorporate it into the feeding schedule???????????????*

Thanks for your help.
Rev


----------

